# Moving snakes after feeding... how soon?



## ewan_uzami (Sep 18, 2010)

As the title says; how long after eating should i move my snake back to its vivarium? also, do i need to provide it with a heat source while i feed it or is it a case of into the box have the food and carefully return as soon as its swallowed it. also, what qualifies having swallowed something. i've been looking at snake anatomy and as far as i can see it's stomach begins at the base of it's skull. how far down the snake does the food need to go before it's safe to move her back?
thanks all


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

ewan_uzami said:


> As the title says; how long after eating should i move my snake back to its vivarium? also, do i need to provide it with a heat source while i feed it or is it a case of into the box have the food and carefully return as soon as its swallowed it. also, what qualifies having swallowed something. i've been looking at snake anatomy and as far as i can see it's stomach begins at the base of it's skull. how far down the snake does the food need to go before it's safe to move her back?
> thanks all


 
i wash my hands (get rid of mouse smell) and pop the snake in as soon as possible (30secs after it resets its jaw)


----------



## ewan_uzami (Sep 18, 2010)

cardinalgrom said:


> i wash my hands (get rid of mouse smell) and pop the snake in as soon as possible (30secs after it resets its jaw)


 many thanks, that's solved that quandry.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

forgot to say unless your house is very very cold you do not need to bother with a heat source when feeding. sometimes in winter i will pre-warm the rub with a mat before i put them in. dont forget is also very very important to make sure that the prey item is fully de-frosted before giving it to the snake


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Why not just feed in viv/rub problem solved


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

nelly1 said:


> Why not just feed in viv/rub problem solved


Are you bored? Or just deliberately trying to stir? :lol2:


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

sir slithers said:


> Are you bored? Or just deliberately trying to stir? :lol2:


.
Bored, have wood to cut for new vivs but its peeing it down:lol2:


----------



## ewan_uzami (Sep 18, 2010)

i think as i'm gonna have the rub as a back up in case of problems or when cleaning i'll get a heat mat for it anyway, that way i'm covered for all eventualities. cheers people!


----------

